# P51 Mustang and US Aircore 40 Trainer



## Capt. Greg Brewer (Jun 7, 2007)

I have two Planes, a US Aircore 40 trainer (do a search on the internet for aircore 40) and A Mustang I built from scratch with retracts with a OS60. I also have Futaba radios and extras. Nether has ever crashed and are in good shape. I used to fly and help train but havn't flown in a while. Fishing guide has kept me too busy.

If interisted let me know and we can talk. 

Located in West Houston and Angleton/Freeport Area


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Tell me more about the Aircore .40. Motor, pics, price?


----------



## Capt. Greg Brewer (Jun 7, 2007)

I was hopping to get 500 for everything. Or trade for a couple of Texas wader II rods or curados ???


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I might be interested in the Mustang. Gary, maybe you and me can get together on this deal???

Greg, can you post some pics and give us a little more detail?


----------



## Capt. Greg Brewer (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't have power yet but I will try to post some pics tomorrow


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh, sorry to hear that, I feel for you. We were out for a week here. Hope it comes back on soon.


----------

